# monthly salary fluctuates



## Sammie (4 Oct 2007)

Hi, is this normal?  my salary is down this month by €68 compared to what i received last month.  The month before that it was up €30.  It seems to fluctuate each month.  Is there a reason for this?

Thanks


----------



## z107 (4 Oct 2007)

Is it PRSI that is different each month?


----------



## Purple (4 Oct 2007)

Months are different lengths, you work more days/ hours some months than others. Could this be the reason?


----------



## Sammie (4 Oct 2007)

i really don't know.  i will check my pay slip when i get it and compare to others.  it's just confusing because i'm not a contractor on a daily rate, i'm on a salary.


----------



## Purple (4 Oct 2007)

Sammie said:


> i really don't know.  i will check my pay slip when i get it and compare to others.  it's just confusing because i'm not a contractor on a daily rate, i'm on a salary.


 But a salary based on a what, a daily rate? Read your contract and/or terms of employment.


----------



## z107 (4 Oct 2007)

Maybe your PRSI is calculated on a weekly basis. Some months have 5 weeks, and others only have 4 weeks.


----------



## Caveat (4 Oct 2007)

Sammie said:


> Hi, is this normal? my salary is down this month by €68 compared to what i received last month. The month before that it was up €30. It seems to fluctuate each month. Is there a reason for this?
> 
> Thanks


 
Has anything whatsoever changed in relation to your pay in the last few months? Tax contributions? PRSI?

Sometimes if any adjustment needs to be made, some companies seem to  reduce and increase take home pay over a short period in order to affect the change.

It can manifest itself as a rather clumsy and arbitrary looking payslip.

Just ask whoever is in charge of payroll.


----------



## Yachtie (18 Oct 2007)

If you are on a salary, the fluctuation should be within 10c. PRSI does not come into equation because it is per month rather per week. 

You should be able to easily calculate your net. PM me if you need any help with this.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Oct 2007)

Or try www.taxcalc.eu maybe?


----------



## Sammie (18 Oct 2007)

my PAYE is different this month, €66.77 in the difference. why does this change? 
My monthly salary is the same.
And my PRSI is up €1.14

this is why there is a difference of €68.
is this correct?


----------



## z107 (18 Oct 2007)

> PRSI does not come into equation because it is per month rather per week.



How do you know that the payroll department is using Monthly PRSI and not basing it on insurable weeks? I've seen this done before. Sometimes two classes get stradled, increasing the fluctuation.



> my PAYE is different this month, €66.77 in the difference. why does this change?


Has your tax credits or standard rate cut off point changed? Are you making any pension contributions?


----------



## Sammie (18 Oct 2007)

not making any pension contributions, although I know I should be!, tax credits are the same.  and i'm on the higher rate of tax already.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Oct 2007)

You'd probably need to post full details from your payslips to date this year for people to make sense of it. You may or may not be able/willing to do this.


----------



## alfabeta (19 Oct 2007)

Possibility that your basis has changed from Normal (N) to Week1/Month1 basis.


----------



## RainyDay (19 Oct 2007)

Could you check with the payroll admin person?


----------



## rmelly (21 Oct 2007)

most likely answer is they are paying based on the number of working days in the month rather than the dividing the salary by 12. Assuming 'this month' refers to September, for 2007 it contained 20 working days, whereas August had 22, while July had 21. These numbers exclude bank holidays. May be wrong however, as that would suggest you take home approx EUR30 for each day which doesn't sound right?


----------

